# Gas in alum truck fuel box? good/bad?



## Stewmeistr (Dec 9, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I posted this in another topic and kind of hijacked the post. Well, not wanting to be rude, I figured I'd post the question in a new topic instead.
SOO,
I'm curious if you couldn't store gasoline in a "truck fuel box".. you know, the kind that you see in the beds of pickup trucks? They have them listed for diesel, petrol, gasoline .... I'm just not sure of the safety factor for gas vs diesel. 
I'll lead you to the following link. Tell me your thoughts.

Aluminum Fuel Tanks: Aluminum Fuel Tanks

I'd love to have a toolbox like these that i could add an additional 50-100 gals to when I'm hauling a 5th wheel or something across country. That'd keep me from having to stop soo often with the puny 25gal tank in the truck. I don't feel like winning a Darwin award though for blowing myself up just for some extra mileage.

I appreciate any and all opinions.
Rob


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

If the tank is properly plumbed in to the existing environmental controls... evaporative capture system... then no reason for concern. Same risk as a fuel tank under the vehicle.

You need to ensure that the tank is "vented" to the system that captures fuel vapours from the tank. Otherwise it's not emissions legal, and fumes would pose a risk for explosion.

There may be a company that makes a larger fuel tank to fit in your stock location... I know some people with bigger trucks that have had larger fuel tanks retrofitted in... fit in the same spot, hold more fuel, use the same sender units.


----------



## Stewmeistr (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. I appreciate it. 
I was told by the company that it would work fine, but when i found this site and people started talking about the enherent dangers of "blowing up" etc.. I got concerned. Better to ask first  then be sorry later 

Yes, the company told me that it would have to be plumbed into the existing system and a fuel pump would be required to do it (35.00).. I thought sweet!

I have looked for a tank before to fit the stock location and have come up empty (pardon the pun). Yes, the 25 gal tank doesn't last long under load 7mpg and its rediculous and time consuming to keep stoping every 150miles.

If you or anyone knows of a company that makes a larger sub-bed tank, I'd be interested in knowing about it.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

There's at least one company that makes fuel bladders. That'd be the way I'd go if I already had an enclosure and didn't want to pay for a purpose-built tank or use that enclosure for other things at other times.

Fuel Bladder Fuel Storage Bladders


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I did some searching on "slip-tanks" which are used in farm trucks, exploration, and other such industries. I believe that is what you are looking for instead of a "jerry-can" style that you need to pump into your own truck.

I found something interesting. Here in Canada, basic single-wall slip-tanks will be phased out over the next year and new-style double-wall tanks will be taking over. Older slip-tanks will need to be inspected yearly, new ones will be exempt for the first 5 years and then will need to be inspected (at a cost of $95 / inspection) and if TransportCanada decides to check on the status of a slip-tank, the inspection certificate must be produced.

You can read more about a specific companies tanks via their own FAQ at EnviroSlip - FAQ. It is specific to their company and Canadian requirements. If you are in the US, you should check on the US DOT regulations regarding slip-tanks prior to installing one.


----------



## Stewmeistr (Dec 9, 2008)

thank you guys for the replies. I'm going to dig into it a little deeper with the DOT before I go through the expense of an install etc...

Thanks alot,
Rob


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

My boyfriend's Dad had one for his Diesel F-250 that held 80 additional gallon's. They used it to drive cross county numerous times. The only problem that they reported was there was a switch you had to remember, that would funnel gas in to the main tank, or something like that... 

Moral of the story, it got the job done and was worth while.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this is a company that sells a kit for vegetable oil conversion, I think it's called veg-and-go...

Greasecar Vegetable Fuel Systems Grease Kings

with the computer controller it is pretty idiot-proof, as it starts the system up on regular diesel then switches over once the temp gets up on the veggie tank, then flushes the system with diesel after you shut down, IMO it is worth the x-tra $300 for the computer because all you have to do is forget to flush out the lines ONCE & you will have a 'mell of a hess'

good thing is, it's all 'made in the USA' too!

(obviously our out-of-country members don't care about THAT ^_^ )


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good idea if you need to extend your range for towing or what not.

Northern Tool and Tractor Supply company have a bunch of tanks.

Check em out:

Auxiliary Fuel Tanks | Fuel Transfer + Lubrication | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Stewmeistr
I understand you needing a larger fuel tank I have two gas tanks on my E-150 ford van, forty two gallons total.
Check with your local fire department. Cities are passing ordinances regarding after market fuel tanks. The resons vary. 
It would be bummer for sure to have to uninstall it after putting out the expense for installation and purchase.
There are three cities here in Oklahoma with these retrictionsas well as Texas Kansas and 3 or 4 others. One city is in litigation about the ordinances. Most cities realy don't care how much fuel you carry.
One soultion is to put a tool box in your pick-up bed. The one you see on thousands of pick-ups, then put a fuel bladder in it fuel filler tube and all. 
Out of sight out of mind. Less chance for vndalism or other nosy nates.
Just make sure if you do go with a diesel fuel bladder, make sure that in can handle hydrocarbon fuels as well.
Recently, a farmer here in Oklahoma installed a biodiesel bladderfor his pick-up. filled it with diesel in Texas, couldn't find biodiesel where he was at.
During his return trip he switched from the factory tank to the fuel bladder and just North of the Oklahoma Texas state line his truck quit running. He discovered that the biodiesel tank had developed a leak. It was not compatable with hydrocarbon diesel fuel. It had disolved a large hole in the bottom of the fuel bladder. 
He bought a new one that is compatable with diesel fuel and has had no more problems.


----------



## marrydavidson101 (Apr 20, 2010)

good one.. well done


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

marrydavidson101 said:


> good one.. well done


WELCOME, :welcome:marrydavidson101 from a long time preparer. Look forward to your replies and posts. Don't forget to introduce yourself at...
*Introductions* 
Introduce yourself to the community and share your goals and experiences.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I put a 75 gal tank/tool box combo in my 3500 cunnins, it gravity feed from the tank into the filler tube when I open the valve, I head out with main and bulk full and the valve open, it feeds furl as I use it and has a float that shuts off the flow when the main is full...when I see the fuel gage on the dash starting to move I know I have about 400+ miles left... I can almost make it from Helena MT to East Texas in one jump..( 1800 miles ).IF I keep it at 70 mph... at 65 mph I bet I could make it on fumes..

I've ran a 100 gal tank under a tool box in a PU no problems and a 75 in another same thing... both were gas rigs...

If it's vented and you don't get into a wreck it should be fine... people been doing it for years..

I'd prefer a steel tank tho if I were you.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Aluminum is probably the safer option. Yes, it is a weaker metal. But it won't rust and potentially clog your fuel line. And it won't spark in an accident, igniting your fuel.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

allen_idaho said:


> Aluminum is probably the safer option. Yes, it is a weaker metal. But it won't rust and potentially clog your fuel line. And it won't spark in an accident, igniting your fuel.


True..but those things only happen to others....uh huh, right!


----------

